# Listening Goals for the New Year?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Got Listening Goals for the New Year?

Post 'em here!

------------------------

Personally, I plan to listen to a lot more Haydn. He is a composer that I really don't know well. I have been listening to his Symphony No.44. I really like it, but admittedly I have only listened to a few of his symphonies. Most of my listening repertoire is rooted in the 20th century.

BTW, I welcome any suggestions of works by Haydn that you feel I should know. I already know the trumpet concerto very well (I am a trumpeter).

Besides that, I'd like to explore more Bruckner (I only know symphonies 5, 9) and
Copland's lesser known works

And then wrt new music, I'd really like to find some recent composers (that I don't already know) to explore.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Just to let you know, this is the same idea as Bulldog's 2020 thread, so you can see a lot of people's responses there.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

science said:


> Just to let you know, this is the same idea as Bulldog's 2020 thread, so you can see a lot of people's responses there.


oh, oops. my bad


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

20centrfuge said:


> oh, oops. my bad


Happens to all of us!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Beethoven.
It is, after all, the 250th anniversary (from his birth) year.
Beethoven,
Beethoven,
Beethoven!

After which I may begin to retire some of my (somewhat extensive) Beethoven collection.
Though I shall never retire my affection for the man's music.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Just go with whatever is trowed at us all.


----------

